# Paph. forum, - DC



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2018)

Anyone going?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 17, 2018)

Yes (maybe with baby...)


----------



## JasonG (Dec 17, 2018)

I&rsquo;ll be there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JasonG (Dec 18, 2018)

In case anyone needs the information:

The 2019 Paph Forum is Coming!


The 2019 Paphiopedilum Forum will be held on Saturday, January 26th. It will feature internationally renowned speakers, an unparalleled selection of slipper orchids for sale from leading vendors, and a spectacular show table featuring hundreds of slippers in bloom. Ribbons and trophies will be awarded for outstanding show plants, and there will be American Orchid Society judging. You may even be lucky enough to win one of several door prizes!

Participation is limited to 150, and pre-registration is required. The $60 entry fee also includes a boxed lunch and a door prize ticket. The event will be held at the United States National Arboretum in Washington, DC. For more information and to register please visit our website (www.ncos.us).

The Paphiopedilum Forum is sponsored by the National Capital Orchid Society (NCOS), which has a full year of exciting programs, speakers and events planned for 2019. If you are currently not an NCOS member, we are offering $5 off a 2019 NCOS members with your registration for the Paph Forum! 

2019 PAPH FORUM SPEAKERS

Hadley Cash - North Carolina

Marriott Orchids
"Current Trends in Paphiopedilum Breeding"

Bill Goldner - Maryland

Woodstream Orchids
"Miniature Phragmipedium Hybrids"

Ron Burch - Connecticut

Gardens at Post Hill

"Cypripedium Hybrids and Culture"

Slipper Orchid Culture Panel

2019 PAPH FORUM VENDORS

Confirmed Plant Vendors: Cove Corporation, MD; Marriott Orchids, NC; Paph Paradise, CA; Woodstream Orchids, MD.

Supply Vendor: Quarter Acre Orchids, VA.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks. I wish Ron Burch was bringing plants!


----------



## JasonG (Dec 18, 2018)

He is...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2018)

Whoa!


----------



## JasonG (Jan 21, 2019)

Updated location for this year&rsquo;s Paph Forum. Same slate of speakers and vendors but at a different location. 


**IMPORTANT NOTICE**
Due to the Government Shutdown, the Paph Forum will be held at the North Chevy Chase Christian Church Harlow Hall, 8514 Kensington Parkway, Chevy Chase, MD, this Saturday, January 26. All times remain the same.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2019)

That makes it hard for me to go. If it was at the national Arboretum I could take the bus to DC and a cab. I don't see me taking public transportation to Chevy Chase carrying a bag of plants!


----------



## JasonG (Jan 25, 2019)

Updated address.

The Paph Forum will meet on Saturday, January 26 at the North Chevy Chase Christian Church Harlow Hall at 8814 Kensington Parkway, Chevy Chase, Md. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 25, 2019)

Good luck at the new venue. Wish I could be there!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 25, 2019)

NYEric said:


> That makes it hard for me to go. If it was at the national Arboretum I could take the bus to DC and a cab. I don't see me taking public transportation to Chevy Chase carrying a bag of plants!



Let me know what you are looking for.


----------



## JasonG (Jan 25, 2019)

Sorry all had a draft push through. 

Updated address.

The Paph Forum will meet on Saturday, January 26 at the North Chevy Chase Christian Church Harlow Hall at 8814 Kensington Parkway, Chevy Chase, Md. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JasonG (Jan 25, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Good luck at the new venue. Wish I could be there!





I&rsquo;ll post some pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Let me know what you are looking for.



Just a few things: 
If Bill brings any of these. 
WSO 4132 Phrag. Little Dreschutes -$35
WSO 5253 Phrag. Hot Pursuit x Spot on -$50
WSO 5228 Phrag. Cape May County flavum -$35
WSO 5257 Phrag. Coral Jewel -$20
Phrag Longueville "Benner Springs" - $20
Phrag. Sue Omeis -$45
Also Let me know if there are any interesting Pk hybrids from members and what Ron Birch brings.
PM me your Paypal
Thanks.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 26, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Just a few things:
> If Bill brings any of these.
> WSO 4132 Phrag. Little Dreschutes -$35
> WSO 5253 Phrag. Hot Pursuit x Spot on -$50
> ...



Sorry just seeing this now. Ron burch speaking again on Monday. He had a bunch of cups and will bring Calanthe sieboldi and Dacytlrhizza Monday. Do they interest you?


----------



## JasonG (Jan 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fibre (Jan 27, 2019)

JasonG said:


>



Thanks for sharing!

Do you have more pics of these white Paphs and names? Are they from Hadley? 
They are very fine!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Sorry just seeing this now. Ron burch speaking again on Monday. He had a bunch of cups and will bring Calanthe sieboldi and Dacytlrhizza Monday. Do they interest you?



Oh well, no I'm good, thanks.


----------



## JasonG (Jan 27, 2019)

fibre said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Many were from Hadley, some from attendees, and Phipps. I don&rsquo;t have names other than if you can zoom in on the names in the pictures, sorry, i was trying to grab some group shots. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

